# اكثر من 60 مخطط لفلل عربية



## redmax (12 مايو 2006)

تجدون بهدا الموقع العديد من الفلل العربية ويمساحات مختلفة ادخل وشوف الستيل الى يعجبك
http://www.mzunh.com/home/home_plans.htm

اخوكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم RedMax


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (13 مايو 2006)

تم الاطلاع اخي RedMax

والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## jocker (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## مجو27 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورررRedMax


----------



## روميروالمصرى (29 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## karim06 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

hggi الله يعافيك بس ملينا من عاشور مافيه غيره


----------



## K3bo0o0L (3 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك العااااافية


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*موقع اخر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته:

الرابطه دى كمان فيها 63 تصميم مختلف لفيلل .....اتمنى انه يفيدكوا 

http://me3mar.naqed.info/html/namtheg.htm


----------



## كريم العاني (3 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله اخي خير الجزاء و بارك الله فيك


----------



## almtar (4 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Arch_M (4 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## jocker (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يسلمو كتيييييييييييييير
احترامي


----------



## shaheen17 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*www.wail3sh************



معمارى تحت التنفيذ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته:
> 
> الرابطه دى كمان فيها 63 تصميم مختلف لفيلل .....اتمنى انه يفيدكوا
> 
> http://me3mar.naqed.info/html/namtheg.htm


شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع،انا سنة أولى معماري هل من نصيحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## shaheen17 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

redmax قال:


> تجدون بهدا الموقع العديد من الفلل العربية ويمساحات مختلفة ادخل وشوف الستيل الى يعجبك
> http://www.mzunh.com/home/home_plans.htm
> 
> اخوكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم RedMax


شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع ، أنا سنة أولى معماري هل من نصيحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## shaheen17 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انا بدرس هندسة معمارية (سنة أولى) أرجو افادتي ببعض المواقع الالكترونية او الكتب الهندسية للاستطلاع عليها كطالب سنة اولى وشكرا للجميع على جهودهم الخيرة .


----------



## shaheen17 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لموقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب على هذا الموقع الرائع وعلى جهودهم الجبارة ونحن نقدر اعمالكم المقدمة لجميع المهندسين العرب وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shaheen17 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لموقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب على هذا الموقع الرائع وعلى جهودهم الجبارة ونحن نقدر اعمالكم المقدمة لجميع المهندسين العرب وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sara zorzor (7 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## 2000illusion (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا الموضوع روووووووووووعة


----------



## سعيد سعيد (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله اخي خير الجزاء و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المسـلم الباسل (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## heguehm (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً مخططات ولا اروع


----------



## ماجدان (23 مارس 2008)

يا جماعه حد يقولى لأما بسيف الرسومات فى الموضوع ده على الكمبيوتر عندى مبتفتحش
هو لازم عشان تفتح بعد التخزين أكون مسطب برنامج الأوتوكاد ولا أصلا مش مسموح للمخططات بالتخزين 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## زهير موسى (24 مارس 2008)

كرا يا اخى


----------



## م حسناء (24 مارس 2008)

مشششششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## nada fahmy (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## eng: issa (2 أغسطس 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل يا اخي العزيز


----------



## mmn (3 أغسطس 2009)

عاشت إيدك على الموقع وعلى الخرائط الحلوة ... ممنونييييييييييييييييين


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

صباح الخير 
اخواني وين مخططات الفلل


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزاكم بالخير كيف احصل على المخططات


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

وين الترحيب وين حق الضيافة


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

ابي مخطط بيت حلو دور تسلمواااااااااا


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

هل من مجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

صبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببباح الخير


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

وين الاخوان نايمين مافيه احد يرد


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن احصل على المخططات كيف الطريقة لوسمحوتوا


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

يا الربع ردوووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو تسجيل الرابط المجود علية المخططات


----------



## القرن (4 أغسطس 2009)

هل من مجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## meso09 (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوور يااااااااااااااااااااا أخي


----------



## بسام الشامى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير بس الربط مش شغال للأسف
وشكرا لكم


----------

